# So who's the legal owner of the site & content?



## Wesha (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm asking seriously; I want to know whom to make an offer to.


----------



## Janglur (Jul 25, 2007)

That is currently in dispute between at least two people.


----------



## raydobbs (Jul 25, 2007)

Wesha said:
			
		

> I'm asking seriously; I want to know whom to make an offer to.



Speaking as someone who explored that option a few years ago - make sure that if you do - buy the site entirely.  You can't afford to save a few nickles and leave someone with something to strangle you with later.  Buy it all, buy everyone out - leave no leverage.


----------



## Wesha (Jul 25, 2007)

raydobbs said:
			
		

> Speaking as someone who explored that option a few years ago - make sure that if you do - buy the site entirely.  You can't afford to save a few nickles and leave someone with something to strangle you with later.  Buy it all, buy everyone out - leave no leverage.


Been there done that; I still have furry.ru as an example in front of me. :/


----------



## IanKeith (Jul 25, 2007)

you do know the cost could be over NINE THOUSAAAAAAND


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 25, 2007)

There is no dispute as to who owns what. Alkora owns the site and the current coding base. The servers and some of FA's others assets are in my name.

I do not intend to let this impact the community, and I am in this for the long hall. Despite my initial reaction to Alkora's offer, I do respect his wishes. If he and I come to an agreement, I am willing to negotiate with him on the offer of purchase for FA.

I made a commitment to Fur Affinity, and I am not going to back down on this site. Fur Affinity has risen to be one of the best and strongest communities in the fandom, and I am not about to let that slip. This drama was unfortunate and could have been avoided had I merely got up and walked away from the PC to think things over, but I lead with emotion, not rationality, and we can see where that got us.


----------



## uncia (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, Preyfar.

We were badly needing that backstory clarification...

d.


----------



## Wesha (Jul 25, 2007)

With all due respect, every party involved acted very unprofessionally, and i say that as an outside observer. I'm sick and tired of all of that, I have some spare (and sufficient) funds, and I want to hear the owner(s)' offer: how much do you want for FA? I intend to end this crap once and forever.


----------



## uncia (Jul 25, 2007)

Wesha said:
			
		

> With all due respect, every party involved acted very unprofessionally, and i say that as an outside observer. I'm sick and tired of all of that, I have some spare (and sufficient) funds, and I want to hear the owner(s)' offer: how much do you want for FA? I intend to end this crap once and forever.



Been there done that, back in January 2005, to try to get the ownership transfered to the "community" in exchange for paying all the bills.
No bite, alas, so we have had 2 1/2 years of history to follow...

Will see what happens, I guess.


----------



## Wesha (Jul 25, 2007)

uncia said:
			
		

> Been there done that, back in January 2005, to try to get the ownership transfered to the "community" in exchange for paying all the bills.
> No bite, alas, so we have had 2 1/2 years of history to follow...
> 
> Will see what happens, I guess.


No, we're not talking bills, we're talking cold hard cash here. If the whole fuzz is about $8K, I'm more than willing to lay that on the table and walk away with the site.


----------



## uncia (Jul 25, 2007)

Wesha said:
			
		

> No, we're not talking bills, we're talking cold hard cash here. If the whole fuzz is about $8K, I'm more than willing to lay that on the table and walk away with the site.


*g*. Things were a bit smaller back then.

Community and admin goodwill not included, remember.


----------



## SDWolf (Jul 25, 2007)

uncia said:
			
		

> Wesha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think if you keep the site up and running, the servers and connections fast and stable, and the backups constantly fresh just in case they're not as stable as you thought, then I think the bulk of the users will be happy.  But then, that's the easy part.  

As for the community... well, that all boils down to your management style.  If you're able to do that /and/ keep an emotionally-charged staff from getting swept away by the emotionally-charged userbase, while at the same time not strangling everyone with an emotionless iron grip (or worse, micromanaging!), then you just /might/ be able to pull it off.

However, Wesha, you come across as someone who wants to just fire everyone and run it all yourself, and that's just asking for trouble.  I seriously doubt the community would accept that.  (By all means, correct me if I'm misreading you here!)

Just remember that there's a lot more to invest in a community than /just/ money, hardware, and bandwidth.

[EDIT:  Clarifications, typos, etc....]


----------



## DigitalMan (Jul 25, 2007)

The fact that you seem so certain you could do much better, Wesha, concerns me. As a member of the community, I'd want to know exactly what you plan to do if the site were to belong to you alone. I'd even go so far as to say that the owner of the site should be elected, if not for the fact that we're dealing with money here.

Personally, I don't think the site as a whole should belong to one person. As a matter of fact, regardless of how unprofessional it may have seemed, all your drawings, posts, and pr0nz may very well have been saved by the fact that no single person can choose what to do with the site. A sort of crude checks-and-balances system. Seems to work better here than in the government.


----------



## garra (Jul 26, 2007)

DigitalMan said:
			
		

> Personally, I don't think the site as a whole should belong to one person. As a matter of fact, regardless of how unprofessional it may have seemed, all your drawings, posts, and pr0nz may very well have been saved by the fact that no single person can choose what to do with the site. A sort of crude checks-and-balances system. Seems to work better here than in the government.


Capitalism doesn't mean democracy, at least not in this case. The owner of this page can do whatever he wants to do with it, and usually it's a single person. Though you need to differ between the owner of the URL and the owner of the data collected/servers.


----------



## Mix (Jul 26, 2007)

*bids $8000.01*


----------



## StoneHawk (Jul 26, 2007)

What a chilling reminder of the nature of our world...

I, as an artist, have not contributed anything to the resources and capabilities of the site; and though my presence may help (infinitesimally) to fill in a community niche, that doesn't translate to any effort value... 

It must be ACCEPTED that neither I nor any other mere user have RIGHTS; only privileges conferred by those who control the resources. FurAffinity, though open TO the public, is not inherently public; it is a private service owned by individuals who feel it is necessary to provide to the community out of the goodness of their heart...

And the kind of 'rights' that users want could only be provided if FA were to operate itself like a Corporation, where the users would acquire stocks of ownership--by paying for them. But as stated, that is a HUGE amount of drama. 

So, acknowledging that I have no say... I would appreciate it if you would grant me this question:

If you buy the site, WILL you choose the option to keep the best interest of the users and community at heart? 

I ask this, because, if you do NOT... the alternative is a dead site with no users and several thousand dollars sunk on nothing. Furries are fickle. We don't need a centralized association. Our packs are nomadic. We will go wherever we want to, and anywhere we are allowed to; indeed the greater ration of the non-furry part of the internet considers us all WEEDS.

Of course whatever choice you make will not impact whether or not you purchase the site... it would merely comfort those, like me, who wish to know.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 26, 2007)

StoneHawk said:
			
		

> What a chilling reminder of the nature of our world...
> 
> I, as an artist, have not contributed anything to the resources and capabilities of the site; and though my presence may help (infinitesimally) to fill in a community niche, that doesn't translate to any effort value...
> 
> ...


http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/User:Wesha


> This user has founded
> Rusfurrence.





> This user is a
> WikiFur administrator.


And by the looks of it, has also traveled across the world to go to conventions.

The question I'd be asking is would the Community accept you?


----------



## Calorath (Jul 26, 2007)

Wesha said:
			
		

> No, we're not talking bills, we're talking cold hard cash here. If the whole fuzz is about $8K, I'm more than willing to lay that on the table and walk away with the site.




Lets see, an $8k for over $15k in equipment, not to mention the hours of time spent on it by the various parties included. Well, that sounds like quite the deal if you ask me. 

Though, I doubt the rest of the site's userbase would take comfort in someone popping in from out of the blue, swooping in and acquiring something as large as this site.

Besides, Wesha, rumor on the street is that you're not very good with commitments, and well FurAffinity *is* a site that would require -quite- the commitment.


----------



## Wesha (Jul 26, 2007)

DigitalMan said:
			
		

> The fact that you seem so certain you could do much better, Wesha, concerns me. As a member of the community, I'd want to know exactly what you plan to do if the site were to belong to you alone. I'd even go so far as to say that the owner of the site should be elected, if not for the fact that we're dealing with money here.



I think I might be posting my plan in my LJ for discussion -- I really don't want to waste time laying everything out if it's all a moot point. But I have a tiny list of very compressed bullet points for you:

* No nonsense.
* Staff are tech support, not police.
* What comes to FA, stays at FA. Krystal may enjoy her sammich.
* Keep it damn simple. Usability is a top priority, for artists and viewers alike.


----------



## Wesha (Jul 26, 2007)

Calorath said:
			
		

> Lets see, an $8k for over $15k in equipment, not to mention the hours of time spent on it by the various parties included. Well, that sounds like quite the deal if you ask me.



If I would be allowed to remind, dear sir, this conversation started with "name your price and we'll go from there".

You also might be failing to recall the equipment depreciation schedule. I'll gladly remind you:

http://www.dartmouth.edu/~purchase/fixedassets/depreciationsched.html



			
				Calorath said:
			
		

> Besides, Wesha, rumor on the street is that you're not very good with commitments


Do tell, do tell?


----------



## Wesha (Jul 26, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> > This user is a
> > WikiFur administrator.
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting, a post that is about 95% quotes. So what's *your* point again?


----------



## codewolf (Jul 26, 2007)

personally, as a user, i do agree that i have no rights for anything on this site, however as emotionally-charged as they [read:the admins] and we [read: the users] are, i am perfectly happy with how things are run.
Reply in a pm if you so wish, but i personally, as a user of this site would like to know what you can offer that the current team cannot.

-----------------------------------------------------
::edited::


			
				Wesha said:
			
		

> Interesting, a post that is about 95% quotes. So what's *your* point again?



*buzzer sounds* wrong answer bud.


----------



## Wesha (Jul 26, 2007)

StoneHawk said:
			
		

> So, acknowledging that I have no say... I would appreciate it if you would grant me this question:
> 
> If you buy the site, WILL you choose the option to keep the best interest of the users and community at heart?



I would appreciate it if you would grant me this question:

DO YOU (or anyone else for that matter, including myself) KNOW AT ALL, what IS "the best interest of the users and community"?

I'm one of the VERY few 100% medication free, mentally stable and scientifically minded members of the furry community. I strongly believe I will be able to stay above all the drama (as long as I'm not mated to a drama queen. )


----------



## codewolf (Jul 26, 2007)

Wesha said:
			
		

> I'm one of the VERY few 100% medication free, mentally stable and scientifically minded members of the furry community.



woa...your posts _really_ fill me with confidence that you can run this site while staying impatial and without being, and excuse me for being blunt, incompetent </sarcasm>


----------



## Wesha (Jul 26, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> woa...your posts _really_ fill me with confidence that you can run this site while staying impatial and without being, and excuse me for being blunt, incompetent */sarcasm*



*sarcasm* Of course the current administration is much more mature, drama free, mentally stable, cold blooded and competent. */sarcasm*


----------



## codewolf (Jul 26, 2007)

Wesha said:
			
		

> codewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*grins* actually they are competent so far 
mature: well some are, some arent;
drama free: they're furry....nuff said 
cold blooded: i really hope not, i wouldnt want a cold-blooded admin, i would rather they were able to interact with the users on their level until such point they * need *to be cold blooded.


----------



## Wesha (Jul 26, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> *grins* actually they are competent so far


Well, hmm, I'm not quite sure what exactly you meant, but it doesn't quite seem to me they're any competent at not airing their personal dirty linen in public.



			
				codewolf said:
			
		

> i wouldnt want a cold-blooded admin, i would rather they were able to interact with the users on their level


You mean, like, "WTF? HaX0rz pwned u? LaWlz0r!"

No thanks. At least I'm rather competent at using proper punctuation (and Shift key at the right times). =^.^=


----------



## codewolf (Jul 26, 2007)

Wesha said:
			
		

> Well, hmm, I'm not quite sure what exactly you meant, but it doesn't quite seem to me they're any competent at not airing their personal dirty linen in public.


granted....however we are all, believe it or not, human.  we make our mistakes, we live with them, and as far as i can discern, the only people airing their linen were alkora and blueroo, who has since (i believe) resigned his position as an admin on this site.


			
				Wesha said:
			
		

> You mean, like, "WTF? HaX0rz pwned u? LaWlz0r!"
> 
> No thanks. At least I'm rather competent at using proper punctuation (and Shift key at the right times). =^.^=


ah, you misunderstand, i dont use that language nor does a good 95% of the users on this forum, i was going more along the lines of friend first, asskicker second.


----------



## Damaratus (Jul 26, 2007)

Alright, this is turning into a bit of petty insults between two users.  Keep it civil and on topic please.


----------



## codewolf (Jul 26, 2007)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> Alright, this is turning into a bit of petty insults between two users.


not at all damaratus, we are having a discussion between two users, if you should so wish we (Wesha and i) can continue in PM


----------



## Wesha (Jul 26, 2007)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> Alright, this is turning into a bit of petty insults between two users.  Keep it civil and on topic please.


Damaratus, I use smiles as punctuation signs meaning "The previous sentence was said with a smile. It was a joke. Don't take it seriously".


----------



## Wesha (Jul 26, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> however we are all, believe it or not, human.


Really? I thought we're, like, furs or something? 

OK, let me put it in a somewhat parabolic way. A site owner is, for all intents and purposes, the site's god. And for all intents and purposes, he'd better be, just as The God *wink wink*,
- somewhere out there
- all-knowledgeable
- invisible
- making people wonder if he exists at all.


----------



## codewolf (Jul 26, 2007)

Wesha said:
			
		

> Really? I thought we're, like, furs or something?


Rofl, was waiting for something like that 


			
				Wesha said:
			
		

> OK, let me put it in a somewhat parabolic way. A site owner is, for all intents and purposes, the site's god. And for all intents and purposes, he'd better be, just as The God *wink wink*,
> - somewhere out there
> - all-knowledgeable
> - invisible
> - making people wonder if he exists at all.


that may be true, but aswell as being a "site" as you put it, it is also a community, do you expect to go to a group and for the person who runs the group to be hiding away not appearing to do anything apart from tugging a few strings here and there? 

::edit::
do excuse me for being undeniably brittish but im going to go get a cup of tea and some crumpets, back in 5 mins


----------



## Wesha (Jul 26, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> do you expect to go to a group and for the person who runs the group to be hiding away not appearing to do anything apart from tugging a few strings here and there?


Well, it works in the real world, ne? =^.^=


----------



## codewolf (Jul 26, 2007)

Wesha said:
			
		

> codewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aye, maybe that was a bad example, a better one is the prime minister or the president, always in the spotlight however in this case we can talk directly to the admins


----------



## SDWolf (Jul 26, 2007)

Hrmm....  Wesha, I find your attitude somewhat troubling.

On no fewer than three occasions in this thread, you've taken it upon yourself to bash the community as a whole, most flagrantly with this gem in particular:  "I'm one of the VERY few 100% medication free, mentally stable and scientifically minded members of the furry community."

This does not instill confidence in your ability to manage a community.  At all.  Neither does this:



			
				Wesha said:
			
		

> codewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As I said before, keeping the servers up and running is the easy part, but there's a lot more to invest in a community than /just/ money, hardware, and bandwidth.  Thus far, you've made it clear that you have no intentions to do anything beyond merely keeping the site online, and your attitude seems to imply that you'd prefer not to be bothered with supporting a community.

[EDIT:  Typos....]


----------



## Wesha (Jul 26, 2007)

SDWolf said:
			
		

> I'm one of the VERY few 100% medication free, mentally stable and scientifically minded members of the furry community.


With all due respect, I *know* furs. I've had close contact with more than a few, close enough to know what pills they're taking.  And, like it or not, it is a fact that out of the observable (to me) furry community, I'm the only purrson who don't take any medication whatsoever (vitamins excluded).



			
				SDWolf said:
			
		

> This does not instill confidence in your ability to manage a community.  At all.


Somehow it feels to me like you insult the community much more, by assuming the community is not much more than a herd that needs "managing" and policing. I have no idea where I get these stupid "freedom" ideas from  but I somehow believe that "pulling a few strings here and there" to calm down the conflicts is pretty much enough, and The People would handle the rest.



			
				SDWolf said:
			
		

> your attitude seems to imply that you'd prefer not to be bothered with supporting a community.


May I request the official definition of "supporting a community" before we continue the conversation please?


----------



## TehSean (Jul 26, 2007)

I'd try contacting the owners directly instead of this. The mods don't own the site. They don't even own the forums.

Apparently, it's Alkora(Jheryn) and Dragoneer(Preyfar).

I'd try talking to them except that it's bluntly clear that Dragoneer(Preyfar) would probably only agree for an absurd figure and has repeatedly said that he doesn't want to sell. The way he writes the point seems to lead us to believe he's pretty vehement about the belief that he doesn't want to sell in the interest of the community.

I guess Alkora(Jheryn) might still be ready to sell you the domain name for a few thousand dollars since that is all he apparently owns and he hasn't flatly stated that he no longer wishes to sell. Dragoneer(Preyfar) owns the vast majority of the server hardware and has provided for its upkeep and cites that he can prove it at any time should anybody worth negotiating with demand it.

Obviously, I don't think he believes you are worth negotiating with because he's made no mention of you in any of his public statements. He doesn't care about you.

He says he cares about the community. Maybe he knows all about it and has doesn't trust you enough to even acknowledge you with a rejection addressed to you.

Probably being wrong and in my defense, I was just guessing.


----------



## themocaw (Jul 26, 2007)

Wesha,

Honestly, go talk to Preyfar or Alkora directly, this forum thread accomplishes little other than your spirited discussion with one other fur.  Your inability to properly address your bid to the proper person, however, doesn't make me confident in your professionalism.


----------



## Bridgeport Cat (Jul 26, 2007)

Wesha, I know you want to be the NEW NO DRAMA face of FA but as a user of FA for quite some time I have to say that your attitude towards others in this thread is really, really unpleasant. If you want to run the site, it might be a better idea to be nicer and such.


----------



## yak (Jul 26, 2007)

Wesha said:
			
		

> SDWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if you knew furs well, you'd realize that the stereotypes on a nation/country rarely extend beyond that country or nation.

I don't know what point were you trying to make saying this, but if it matters to you that much that you chose to use it as an argument, know that..
Neither am i taking any form of medication, including the vitamins, nor do i smoke, take drugs or drink anything alcoholic. Exclude the promiscuous sex too.  I'm just about as pure of a human as it gets, bar the fact that i'm not a vegetarian.

Now that we established that in those terms i am better then you are, can i finally have an explanation what does this had to do with anything? 



			
				Wesha said:
			
		

> SDWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well he isn't the one coming here speaking with such familiarity as you have.

To give a vague impression of how your attitude looks from the user's point of view, namely mine, i'll try and present you with a related example. It really looks like you, supposedly being some gangster sugardaddy, walked into a public church and stated shouting everywhere asking how much this falling apart craphole and it's inhabitants is worth, and where can you find the owners of this place to take it out of their incapable hands because they clearly don't have what it takes to keep this place at least 21 century style.

All i'm saying is, don't be suprised if a few shaolin monk ihnabitants politely escort you to the door.

----

Mind your manners, Wesha. 
You're not on furry.ru. Ð˜ Ð¤Ð - Ð½Ðµ Ð´ÐµÑˆÑ‘Ð²Ð°Ñ ÑˆÐ»ÑŽÑ…Ð° ÐºÐ¾Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€ÑƒÑŽ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ ÐºÑƒÐ¿Ð¸Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð·Ð° ÐºÐ¾Ð¿ÐµÐ¹ÐºÐ¸.

That's all i'll say for now.


----------



## nullenigma (Jul 26, 2007)

I second what both TehSean and Bridgeport are saying here.  Wesha, your attitude unsettles me greatly. You might be saying some of the right things, but you're constantly delivering these not-so-subtle personal attacks with an air of infinite trust in your perceived wit and intelligence.


----------



## Wesha (Jul 26, 2007)

TehSean said:
			
		

> I'd try contacting the owners directly instead of this. The mods don't own the site. They don't even own the forums.
> 
> Apparently, it's Alkora(Jheryn) and Dragoneer(Preyfar).


Thanks for the information; I believe this conclusively answers my question stated in the topic of this conversation, so at this point I consider it concluded. Thank you again!


----------



## SDWolf (Jul 26, 2007)

Bridgeport, Yak, et. al.:

That was exactly the point I was trying to make!  I don't doubt Wesha's competence in operating the servers, but I think his attitude stinks.  Thank you for stating it far more clearly than I was.  



			
				Wesha said:
			
		

> SDWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Treating the members of the community with respect, for starters.

Oh, and the, "I'm one of the VERY few 100% medication free, mentally stable and scientifically minded members of the furry community," line is a quote that should be attributed to you, not me (hence the quotes in my actual post, which were conveniently omitted in your quoteblock).

While it may be true that I am also one of those not-so-rare medication-free (save the occasional migraine med), mentally-stable, furs, I don't go about flaunting it with an air of superiority.  When one is trying to win favor in a community, insulting said community is generally not A Good Thing(tm).  Unless you're trying to piss people off, taking a holier-than-thou attitude isn't going to get you very far.

[EDIT:  Broken formatting, typos, etc.]


----------



## Calorath (Jul 26, 2007)

nullenigma said:
			
		

> I second what both TehSean and Bridgeport are saying here.  Wesha, your attitude unsettles me greatly. You might be saying some of the right things, but you're constantly delivering these not-so-subtle personal attacks with an air of infinite trust in your perceived wit and intelligence.



I'm rather confident that Wesha will not find himself invested in this site, in any sort of form. I doubt it's users would stand for it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 26, 2007)

I think even if another argument with Jheryn and Preyfar/Dragoneer happens, quite honestly I don't think Dragoneer will let the site die. Right now he's saying it's a big misunderstanding (which I personally read as DAMAGE CONTROL - so the community feels lost) and is willing to negotiate with Jheryn.

It's mostly the domain name, and some old bits of code.


----------



## themocaw (Jul 26, 2007)

Yak: is it bad that your analogy made me think of a bad Blaxploitation film?  "Get yo' filthy smack out of ma hood, you pimp, or I'll call Dolomite to go chop-socky on yo' punk ass, ya dig?"


----------



## whitedingo (Jul 26, 2007)

Wesha all that would be up for sale would be the name and a little code and as a contributing member who has most proberly put up way more money than you to the running of this site and server,if said server where to be sold the people who paid for it would and should have a say who it would be sold to
I for one find your attatuide strange and I dont realy think you have had much to do with business, I also dont take any drugs at all.


----------



## Calorath (Jul 26, 2007)

whitedingo said:
			
		

> -snip-
> I also dont take any drugs at all.



yeah, me either!


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 26, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> Yak: is it bad that your analogy made me think of a bad Blaxploitation film?  "Get yo' filthy smack out of ma hood, you pimp, or I'll call Dolomite to go chop-socky on yo' punk ass, ya dig?"



...Is there such thing as a _good_ Blaxploitation film?


----------



## Calorath (Jul 26, 2007)

TakeWalker said:
			
		

> themocaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're -all- good Take.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 26, 2007)

Wesha said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Directed at StoneHawk over "If you buy the site, WILL you choose the option to keep the best interest of the users and community at heart?", not you.

It's quite clear you already have an interest in/for the community. I commented that I'd be asking a more suitable question instead. Which seems valid. You seem to have a cold, smooth, business-like manner in contrast to Preyfar's 'friendly' and (IMO) slighty goofy way of doing business. And too many are way over-protective over FA.

I have no shits over who runs/owns FA as long as it's ran good.


----------



## robomilk (Jul 27, 2007)

TehSean said:
			
		

> I guess Alkora(Jheryn) might still be ready to sell you the domain name for a few thousand dollars since *that is all he apparently owns* and he hasn't flatly stated that he no longer wishes to sell. Dragoneer(Preyfar) owns the vast majority of the server hardware and has provided for its upkeep and cites that he can prove it at any time should anybody worth negotiating with demand it.





			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> There is no dispute as to who owns what. Alkora *owns the site* and the *current coding base*. The servers and some of FA's others assets are in my name.


----------



## HaTcH (Jul 27, 2007)

Can I has answer, plz?

Ahem, I've got a question for Wesha and anyone with a similar interest in buying a site.

Why? Why do you want it? Do you intend to slap ads all over it and profit from it? What point is there? Or are you just some person with money and is bored and wants to spend it?

Personally, I don't like the idea of large internet sites becoming conglomerated with each other, either being owned by the same person/company.. whatever. That scares the crap out of me. When a person runs more than one site, they begin to get mediocre and I believe something the original creator had, dies. It's no longer a love of labor, it becomes just another number, just another piece of paper. 

I can't say this is ALWAYS the case, I mean, when NeoPets was bought out, they made the site way better... simply because of the style of the site, ie, how its server generated content based. I dont mean, the server itself creates the content, but they have a team who do that. It's the biggest part. 'Server >> Clients'. They create the material, they create the stories, games, music whatever. FA is different, and I'd expect a buy out could only either keep it the same or make it worse. With FA, 'Server == Clients'. FA exists because the community behind it enforces and sustains it. FA, other than the CMS and a few graphics is all it is. (speaking metaphorically) the staff do not create the characters, games, music, and stories. Thats left up to we, the users. 

It's not my decision, (and I can say with 99.8% certainty, it never will be), nor do I expect my words to have an impact, I just wanted to voice how I feel.


----------



## Wesha (Jul 27, 2007)

HaTcH said:
			
		

> Ahem, I've got a question for Wesha and anyone with a similar interest in buying a site.
> 
> Why? Why do you want it? Do you intend to slap ads all over it and profit from it? What point is there? Or are you just some person with money and is bored and wants to spend it?


That's a topic for a separate discussion, I'm afraid. Care to start a new thread?


----------



## Wolfblade (Jul 27, 2007)

Just so it is said, at the present time the previous miscommunication is being sorted out. 

FA is not for sale right now.

A more official announcement will follow to clarify this mess, but right at this moment, the site is not up for grabs.


----------



## arcsterminus (Aug 5, 2007)

Wesha said:
			
		

> StoneHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I do try quite a lot to avoid the forums for just this reason, I know that I don't want drama and can't usually avoid pointing out my opinion.  So I hope that this can be taken as intended, and not spur on any ill emotion towards myself but....   Perhaps implying that the majority of the fandom is unstable, drugged, and uneducated is not the best way to either stay "above the drama" nor the best way to gain the good will of the community.  
Speaking as a fur who is a "medication free, mentally stable and scientifically minded members of the furry community." I find it rather irksome.  Besides, above all else I value the ability that quite a few furs show for intelligent conversation, it's why I joined this fandom, I think if anything our community as a whole is a step above most online groups when it comes to not only intelligence, but open mindedness. 
Not that I would ever imply that among our ranks there aren't some of the biggest idiots I've ever met.  
As I said, just pointing it out in case you overlooked the fact that in praising your self proclaimed saneness and intellect, you implicated that the rest of us are not.


----------



## SammyFox (Aug 10, 2007)

arcsterminus said:
			
		

> Wesha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And thus, the wesha dodge the question and never replied...

Going all "Let's make a separate thread about this" and "I'm the only good guy aroung har" doesn't make me want you as the site owner, that's for sure Wesha.

good luck with your next attempt.


----------



## themocaw (Aug 10, 2007)

Let's let this thread die, please?  I know we're all mad and annoyed and upset, but honestly, it's over and done now


----------

